# Boveda pack or oasis?



## BigB2943 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey guys,

I have a Whynter
CHC-251S Stainless Steel Cigar Cooler Humidor, 2.5 Cubic ft. 

What do you suggest? Boveda packs or an oasis? I have an oasis excel. However it is hard for me to get the humidity above 64. Rite now with the temp control on it is stuck at 61% in there. I like to keep it around 66 though I feel a bunch of 65 boveda packs may suffice. 

What is your experiences here with this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

HF beads or kitty litter, oasis would be overkill IMO and boveda may not quite do the trick.


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Be careful of the automatics. Especially if they're malfunctioning. mine turned my cabinet into a rain forest. Stuck on full bore for about 45 mins or so. Could of been longer. I heard it not shutting off. Went downstairs and had water beads on the glass doors. Lost a couple sticks but no catastrophy..put in beads and never looked back. I use it for a fan now. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Going through my own personal experience, go with the heartfelt beads. I have a Hydra SM (similar to the Oasis) and I find it doesn't live up to the hype when used in my CHC -251S.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

As has been said....beads or KL...both work well.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm a big Boveda fan but I don't think they would be good enough in your application.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## zCityGuy (May 10, 2016)

I have .5lb of HF beads in my newair and it's great


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I use a combo of Loose HF Beads and Boveda. The Boveda stay plump and work as my "last line of defense" if the beads ever go bone dry. I recharge beads and they recharge the Boveda, so it sits pretty damn solid in my wineador.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I use a combo of Loose HF Beads and Boveda. The Boveda stay plump and work as my "last line of defense" if the beads ever go bone dry. I recharge beads and they recharge the Boveda, so it sits pretty damn solid in my wineador.


This. In my case, I'm using KL and now recharging the Bovedas instead of the KL, but it's the same principle. The reason I do it in reverse is that I can recharge the Bovedas outside the environment, so there's no rH spike, not even a temporary one (which you sometimes get when you wet down the KL/beads). The fresh Bovedas get put back into service and have plenty of rH to recharge the KL.

I went for about a year with NO maintenance whatsoever with this scenario, there was _plenty _of moisture in the Bovedas to keep the balance over that time, they had gotten thinner, but were not at all dry; they could have gone much longer I imagine, but I was doing yearly maintenance (also replacing hygrometer batteries and calibrating) so I just did it at the same time. I just swapped in recharged Bovedas and took the older ones out and recharged them. In about a year, I'll swap em again


----------



## BigB2943 (Jun 1, 2016)

Is there a specific brand of beads I should go for? This oasis is freaking me out. I've calibrated it twice now. It's a little better, however it is making me nervous. 

Just trying to do the most maintenance free way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I use heartfelt. .some guys use esquisicat kitty litter.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Heartfelt for me as well

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shunamaji (Jun 10, 2016)

Heartfelt is the way to go for beads imo

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks for input guys. I'm still a newbie here. 

Just ordered some heartfelt 65% beads and some 65% boveda. I'll throw them in the whynter when they get here. Until then I'll be checking my whynter like a hawk to make sure my goods don't tarnish. 

Guys have any input on where to put the beads/boveda in the whynter? Does it matter? Gut instinct says to put beads in middle and boveda on bottom however I'm new


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

I did 1/2 -3/4 lb in the top right on the wineador, and 1/2 -3/4 lb in the bottom left. Have some tubes with HF beads throughout, and 4 65 boveda as well. Trying to play it safe rather than sorry.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

